# Bimini Islands..



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all. Do I need a passport at Bimini if I want to sail there for a few days (over night from Islamorada), stay a few days, and then back to Miami?


----------



## traff (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes

A passport makes things a bit easier! (but a birth cirtificate and picture ID will work in a pinch).

Also . . .

Whether you are staying there for a day or month, you''ll need to clear customs. Have all your boat docs handy and bring LOTS of money. (depending on boat length, figure on paying between 150 and 300 for your cruising permit)

Best to ya,

Rob in Austin
Bimini bound - next month


----------



## supernova (Feb 17, 2004)

Ack, I am planning a clockwise circuit of the Caribbean... can I expect to have to pay $150-$300 for a cruising permit in every new country?

Simon


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Simon, you will find you spend far, far less per island nation than you mention...altho'' the Bahamas at the beginning of your route and entering Guatemala to go up the Rio Dulce plus calling in at Mexican ports near the end of your trip will cost the most (depends on your length of boat). For the bulk of the Eastern Caribbean, the charges are relatively small and periods you are allowed to stay ample.

In some places, you will pay nothing (Puerto Rico, USVI, St. Martin, and some of the French Is. where you can''t find the Aduanne!) We never cleared in at Haiti (we were at remote Ile a Vache), were only charged for a small ''Pffft!'' for insects in Grand Cayman and, as I recall, paid nothing for our Transire in Jamaica. The Bay Is. charges ranged from $0 to small amounts; it seemed to depend on which official was on duty, and how s/he felt about it.<g>

Jack


----------



## carib99 (May 13, 2001)

What form of currency is needed to clear customs around the Caribbean? Is the US dollar universally accepted with a reasonable exchange rate?


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Some island nations use the American dollar interchangeably with their own currency (e.g. Bahamas, Caymans) and many officials will accept U.S. currency despite it not being the prevailing currency, altho'' you''ll often pay more than you otherwise would. Sometimes you must visit a bank or Cambio or Bureau d''Exchange (that''s not quite the right spelling...) and pick up some local currency before paying fees.

Within the Caribbean, you''ll never find yourself hemmed into a corner with no options provided you carry a major credit card (ATM''s have simplified cash management when cruising outside the U.S. tremendously) and some $10 and $20 U.S. bills.

Jack


----------

